# Gas tank interior rust removal



## Risk Man (Nov 16, 2022)

I have started working on the restoration of my J-engine Whizzer and first order was removing the tank, fuel line and sediment bowl. There was more rust in the tank than I anticipated and for the past 5 days I have been doing the vinegar and agitator method. The surface rust as it appears on the top inside of the tank has been stubborn. The first day attempt did not do much. The past 4 days I see some progress with about 50% dissolved.

Can I use the molasses method on the inside of the tank and I would like to hear if anyone has done that. There is a good paint job on the bike and tank, and I don't want to disturb the paint on the tank with anything caustic to the paint.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2022)

I wouldn't even consider molasses. I would stay with the full power vineger and use a chain for your agitator/scrapper, not pellets, BB's, rocks etc.. Shake,  rock and roll with the tank letting the chain slide all over back and forth. 😂


----------



## Risk Man (Nov 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I wouldn't even consider molasses. I would stay with the full power vineger and use a chain for your agitator/scrapper, not pellets, BB's, rocks etc.. Shake,  rock and roll with the tank letting the chain slide all over back and forth. 😂



Thanks... that is what I am doing now... 2 feet if dog chain,,,,,will be patient


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2022)

I cleaned one up years ago using dishwasher liquid, chain and a rotisserie from a bbq grill.


----------



## skeezer (Nov 17, 2022)

Next time, try this.



			https://www.amazon.com/Ospho-605-Metal-Treatment/dp/B000C02CDG?th=1
		


Skeezer


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2022)

skeezer said:


> Next time, try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Phosphoric acid will kill the rust. I have not heard of anyone using it for the inside of a gas tank though.


----------



## Rusthound (Nov 20, 2022)

try a piece of bike chain a dog chain has pretty smooth edges


----------



## OC54 (Jan 2, 2023)

I have used this many times works great. Make sure you fill the tank all the way to the top. 
Depending on how rusty it is it may take a few days. Don't dispose after finished. Put it back in it's jug.
You can use it quite a few times. 
Make sure you rinse the tank out right away with soap and water. Then pore the soap and water out and put
a little gas and Marvel Mystery oil in. Kinda move it around and dump it out. Just make sure all the water is out.


----------



## Risk Man (Jan 2, 2023)

Great Suggestion. After my first try using vinegar and the dog chain, I started over again. The best aggregate scraper turned out to be a box of Dry wall Screws. Worked really well to get the major surface rust out. Shake many times, empty out along with the rust. Blow with compressor and repeat. Then toilet bowl cleaner called "The Works" . Half the bottle, and quart of hot water. Rinse and repeat. Took all the rust out. Then to prevent flash rust, blow out with Compressed air and I used the yard blower for 5 minutes. Half a quart of Acetone to chase all the water out, blow dry again and half a pint of Marvel Magic Oil gas additive to coat the inside until putting fuel in. I was amazed at the results.


----------

